# Elitepartner



## swift7712 (9 November 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Ich hab eine Frage: ich habe mich (fast) bei Elitepartner angemeldet. Das heisst, ich habe mal die Registrierung für ein 3 Monate Abo begonnen aber keine Kontodaten und keine Strasse eingetragen, da ich zum einen misstrauisch war und ich zum anderen einfach mal versuchen wollte, ob die Registrierung so durchgeht.

Zu meinem Erstaunen hat das dann tatsächlich ohne Kontoangaben (und somit natürlich ohne Bezahlung) funktioniert. Da mir das ganze dann ein wenig seltsam vorkam (und ich das sowieso vor hatte), habe ich dann mein Profil vollständig gelöscht und damit gerechnet, dass ich alles gekündigt habe, da ich keine Dienste mehr in Anspruch nehmen kann.

Ich erhielt allerdings dann eine email, dass ich mich für ein Abo entschieden habe und das etwas kostet. Ich habe die Mail ignoriert (da ich ja meinen Account gelöscht habe) und mir nichts weiteres gedacht als ich ein paar Tage später dann die 1. Mahnung erhielt. Auf die habe ich dann reagiert und geschrieben, dass ich mein Profil gelöscht habe und keine Dienste in Anspruch nehme und somit nicht bezahlen werde. Das wurde dann allerdings nicht akzeptiert und ich erhilet die 2. Mahnung, in der mir bereits mit ihrer Inkassostelle und rechtlichen Konsequenzen gedroht wurde.

Aus Ärger hab ich nun den besagten Mail-Account gelöscht, da ich nicht mehr weiter belästigt werden will.

Wie soll ich mich nun verhalten, wenn sie meine Postadresse rausfinden (was möglich ist) und mich das Inkassobüro belästigt?

Ich fühle mich nicht verpflichtet, etwas zu bezahlen (hab auch nichts bezahlt bis jetzt). Das ganze geht mir doch schon ein wenig an die Nerven, vorallem liessen die überhaupt nicht mit sich diskutieren (deshalb hab ich auch den Mail Account gelöscht).

Vielen Dank für eure Meinung!


----------



## Reducal (9 November 2010)

*AW: Elitepartner*

Du hast deine vollständige Adresse nicht angegeben, somit bist du für den Anbieter auch nicht verfolgbar. Wenn der nun versucht dich dennoch zu ermitteln (deine gelöschten Daten sind dort sicher in der Historie noch immer gespeichert), dann muss er auch nachweisen, dass du derjenige warst, der irgend was gebucht hat.

Allerdings - der Hamburger Betreiber von Elitepartner.de ist eine 100%ige Tochter der Tomorrow-Focus AG in München. Das ist eine etwas andere Liga als die hier einschlägigen, üblichen Aboabzocker. So ganz kann ich deine Ablauferklärung nicht nachvollziehen oder besser gesagt, ich glaube nicht, dass bei Elitepartner mit Scripten bei den Anmeldedaten gemogelt wird.


----------



## swift7712 (9 November 2010)

*AW: Elitepartner*

Hey, danke für deine Antwort. Ich glaube, ich habe meine vollständige Adresse überhaupt nie eingetragen auf der Seite.

Was meinst du mit Scripten und "eine andere Liga"?


----------



## Hippo (9 November 2010)

*AW: Elitepartner*

Es gibt gewisse "Anbieter", bei denen übergibt ein Script (kleines Programm) Deine Daten sowie Du sie geschrieben hast. Ein Bestätigen mit der Entertaste ist dann nicht mehr notwendig. Der Anbieter hat alle notwendigen Angaben um Dich dann mit Mahnungen und dem angeblichen Vertragsabschluß zu belästigen.
Tomorrow-Focus ist ein etabliertes Unternehmen am Markt (vgl Bundesliega) und hat es gar nicht nötig mit sowas zu arbeiten wie die Abzockabogauner (vgl Kreisklasse)


----------



## swift7712 (9 November 2010)

*AW: Elitepartner*

Ah, ok. Wie soll ich mich verhalten, wenn ich nun dennoch einen Inkassobrief erhalte?


----------



## Captain Picard (9 November 2010)

*AW: Elitepartner*



swift7712 schrieb:


> Ah, ok. Wie soll ich mich verhalten, wenn ich nun dennoch einen Inkassobrief erhalte?


Inkassobüros sind bezahlte Schreibknechte ohne  jede Sondervollmacht

>> Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Eine grüne bzw blaue Wertstofftonne gehört zur Normalausrüstung jeden Haushaltes...


----------



## swift7712 (9 November 2010)

*AW: Elitepartner*

Alles klar, dann wart ich mal ab.
Der nächste Schritt nach Inkasso wäre ja ein Mahnbescheid in Deutschland. Weiss jemand wie sich das in der Schweiz (da komm ich her ) abspielt?


----------



## Hippo (9 November 2010)

*AW: Elitepartner*



swift7712 schrieb:


> ... Weiss jemand wie sich das in der Schweiz (da komm ich her ) abspielt?



Ja die Schweizer ...
Deine Daten waren auf einer CD die der Abofuzzi von einer Bank gekauft hat

*GAAAAAAAANZSCHNELLWECHDUCK*


----------



## Goblin (9 November 2010)

*AW: Elitepartner*

Guckst Du da
http://www.renowiki.de/Main/Internationale-Zwangsvollstreckung#praxis-schweiz-praxis


----------



## swift7712 (10 November 2010)

*AW: Elitepartner*



Hippo schrieb:


> Ja die Schweizer ...
> Deine Daten waren auf einer CD die der Abofuzzi von einer Bank gekauft hat
> 
> *GAAAAAAAANZSCHNELLWECHDUCK*



Jaja, mach dich nur lustig :scherzkeks:

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 10:46:59 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 10:42:44 ----------




Goblin schrieb:


> Guckst Du da
> http://www.renowiki.de/Main/Internationale-Zwangsvollstreckung#praxis-schweiz-praxis



Vielen Dank!


----------



## Hippo (10 November 2010)

*AW: Elitepartner*



swift7712 schrieb:


> Jaja, mach dich nur lustig :scherzkeks:



Nix für ungut, aber an solchen Steilvorlagen kannn ich einfach nicht vorbeilesen ......
Weißt doch, wer den Schaden hat spottet jeder Beschreibung


----------



## Antiscammer (10 November 2010)

*AW: Elitepartner*

Bei Verbrauchern gilt im Fernabsatz immer das Recht im Land des Konsumenten. Bei Schweizern gilt also schweizerisches Recht.
Schon Prozesse von deutschen Abzockern gegen deutsche Verbraucher sind extremst selten, in der Schweiz dagegen dürften sie überhaupt nicht vorkommen. Kein Wunder, denn die werden dort die Ohren mit dem Alphorn durchgeblasen bekommen. Als Österreicher oder Schweizer braucht man vor deutschen Abzockern keine Angst zu haben.


----------



## Teleton (11 November 2010)

*AW: Elitepartner*

Ist Elitepartner eine Art Partnervermittlung? Schau Dir mal dieses Urteil an:

Es geht um "Unklagbarkeit des Honoraranspruchs aus Dienstvertrag zur Partnerschaftsvermittlung"
BGH, Urt. v. 11. 7. 1990 – IV ZR 160/89


----------



## Hippo (11 November 2010)

*AW: Elitepartner*



Teleton schrieb:


> Ist Elitepartner eine Art Partnervermittlung



Paßt nicht. Das ist eine Datingbörse wie z.B. Friendscout24 oder vergleichsweise mobile.de im Fahrzeugbereich.
Elitepartner stellt nur eine Plattform zur Verfügung
Suchen und finden müssen die Leute selber


----------



## Teleton (11 November 2010)

*AW: Elitepartner*

Klar passt das. Die werben doch selber mit Partnervermittlung


> Sparen Sie sich die Aufnahmegebühr und testen Sie die Partnervermittlung ElitePartner oder starten Sie sofort ins Glück als Premiummitglied.





> Elitepartner stellt nur eine Plattform zur Verfügung


Warum sollte das "Partnervermittlung" ausschliessen?


----------



## Hippo (11 November 2010)

*AW: Elitepartner*

Weil das keine "aktive" Vermittlung im Sinne einer Dienstleistung wie bei der klassischen PV ist bei der ein Vermittler selbst in der Kartei stöbert und versucht dort einen passenden Kontakt herzustellen.
Bei EP kriegst Du nur Zugriff auf die Datenbank (was auch die vertragliche Dienstleistung ist) ohne jegliche Versprechungen daß es tatsächlich klappt.
Es gibt andere Vermittlungen die garantieren daß sie Dir die Beiträge bei der Superhyperdüperedeldiamant-Mitgliedschaft zurückzahlen wenn es NACHWEISLICH in einem bestimmten Zeitraum zu keinen Treffen gekommen ist.


----------



## Teleton (11 November 2010)

*AW: Elitepartner*



> Weil das keine "aktive" Vermittlung im Sinne einer Dienstleistung wie bei der klassischen PV ist bei der ein Vermittler selbst in der Kartei stöbert und versucht dort einen passenden Kontakt herzustellen.


Doch





> Die Partnersuche mit ElitePartner fußt auf aktuellen wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen: Der umfangreiche Persönlichkeitstest und das wissenschaftliche EliteMatching (engl. to match "zusammenpassen") wurden von renommierten Psychologen entwickelt



Ausserdem warum soll die analoge Anwendung des §656 BGB auf "aktive" Vermittlung beschränkt sein?[/QUOTE]



> Es gibt andere Vermittlungen die garantieren daß sie Dir die Beiträge bei der Superhyperdüperedeldiamant-Mitgliedschaft zurückzahlen wenn es NACHWEISLICH in einem bestimmten Zeitraum zu keinen Treffen gekommen ist.


Zeig mal wo. Es gibt keine Partnervermittlung die Geld zurückzahlt. Auch hier aber die Frage:Wieso soll die BGH-Rechtsprechung von Rückzahlungsversprechen abhängen?

Mehr als 6-12 Partnervorschläge bekommst Du auch bei einer Offlinevermittlung nicht


Edit: Aus den AGB Ziff 2 a cc


> Nutzer erhalten Vorschläge zu passenden Partnern. EMN schuldet dabei lediglich die Kontaktvermittlung, nicht den Erfolg des Kontaktes.


Es gibt also Partnervorschläge = Vermittlung


----------



## Hippo (12 November 2010)

*AW: Elitepartner*



Teleton schrieb:


> Doch
> 
> Ausserdem warum soll die analoge Anwendung des §656 BGB auf "aktive" Vermittlung beschränkt sein?



Nicht speziell auf aktive Vermittlung, aber der 656 stellt expressis verbis auf die _*EHE*_vermittlung ab

*Heiratsvermittlung* *(1) Durch das Versprechen eines Lohnes für den Nachweis  der Gelegenheit zur Eingehung einer Ehe oder für die Vermittlung des  Zustandekommens einer Ehe wird eine Verbindlichkeit nicht begründet. Das  auf Grund des Versprechens Geleistete kann nicht deshalb  zurückgefordert werden, weil eine Verbindlichkeit nicht bestanden hat.*





Teleton schrieb:


> Zeig mal wo. Es gibt keine Partnervermittlung die Geld zurückzahlt.





Name kommt per PN




*Kosten der Mitgliedschaft*
				Eine Standardmitgliedschaft ist kostenlos. Erst nachdem Sie ein  Upgrade auf eine Premiummitgliedschaft (Gold oder Silberpaket)  vornehmen, werden Ihnen die jeweilig ausgewiesenen Beiträge im  Aboverfahren belastet. Bereits gebuchte Mitgliedsbeiträge sind nicht  erstattungsfähig. _*Bei Abschluss einer Goldmitgliedschaft erhalten Sie  Ihre Mitgliedsbeiträge zurück wenn Sie nachweisbar innerhalb von 6  Monaten keinen Kontakt zu einem anderen Mitglied hatten.*_ Außer und bis  diese Vereinbarung gemäß deren Bedingungen gekündigt wird, ermächtigt  der Abonnent den Dienst hiermit, die Kreditkarte oder das Bankkonto des  Abonnenten für die laufenden Kosten der Mitgliedschaft sowie alle  darüber hinaus gehenden Käufe von Produkten, Diensten oder  Unterhaltungsangeboten dieser Seite zu belasten. Die Belastung erfolgt  immer sofort oder spätestens am darauffolgenden Werktag. Alle  Transaktionen werden in Euro abgewickelt.



Teleton schrieb:


> Auch hier aber die Frage:Wieso soll die BGH-Rechtsprechung von Rückzahlungsversprechen abhängen?
> 
> Mehr als 6-12 Partnervorschläge bekommst Du auch bei einer Offlinevermittlung nicht






Teleton schrieb:


> Edit: Aus den AGB Ziff 2 a cc
> Es gibt also Partnervorschläge = Vermittlung



AGB Elitepartner
2
a)      Psychologische Grundlage und -leistungen
cc)      Nutzer erhalten Vorschläge zu passenden Partnern. EMN schuldet dabei lediglich die Kontaktvermittlung, nicht den Erfolg des Kontaktes. Aufgabe von EMN ist lediglich die Bereitstellung der technischen Voraussetzungen zur Ermöglichung einer Kontaktaufnahme.

b) Kostenlose und kostenpflichtige Services


EMN bietet seinen Nutzern eine Vielzahl kostenloser und kostenpflichtiger Dienstleistungen. Vergütungsfrei ist das Erstellen eines Persönlichkeitsprofils, das auf den Antworten im wissenschaftlichen Persönlichkeitstest basiert. Das Persönlichkeitsprofil ist eine Kurzauswertung des Persönlichkeitstests, es erscheint unter "Kurzanalyse Ihres Persönlichkeitstests" im Nutzer-Profil und stellt einen Ausschnitt aus der umfangreichen Persönlichkeitsanalyse dar. Ebenso vergütungsfrei ist das anschließende Unterbreiten von unverbindlichen Partnervorschlägen unter Verwendung der Parameter des Persönlichkeitsprofils. *Vergütungspflichtig ist die Erstellung der ausführlichen Persönlichkeitsanalyse in Form eines 40seitigen PDF-Dokuments, das der Nutzer per E-Mail erhält. Die Persönlichkeitsanalyse ist eine ausführliche Auswertung der Antworten aus dem Persönlichkeitstest. Außerdem vergütungspflichtig ist die Einräumung der Kontaktmöglichkeit zu anderen Mitgliedern. *


Die eigentliche PV die überall genannt wird kostet ja nix ...
nur die persönliche Analyse und - ein Schelm der böses dabei denkt - die Möglichkeit Deine gewünschte Zielperson zu kontaktieren
Die haben die Paragraphen gut gelesen ...


----------



## Teleton (12 November 2010)

*AW: Elitepartner*



> Nicht speziell auf aktive Vermittlung, aber der 656 stellt expressis verbis auf die EHEvermittlung ab


Der BGH wendet §656 *ANALOG *an weil er ihn nicht nur für Ehe sondern auch Partnervermittlung passend hält. Das war ja die Sensation an der Entscheidung.
Analogie (Recht) ? Wikipedia




> Die haben die Paragraphen gut gelesen ...


Die kochen auch nur mit Wasser. Die Geschichte mit dem begleitenden Gutachten gibt es schon seit den 80ger Jahren bei Offlinevermittlungen.


----------



## Hippo (12 November 2010)

*AW: Elitepartner*



Teleton schrieb:


> Der BGH wendet §656 *ANALOG *an weil er ihn nicht nur für Ehe sondern auch Partnervermittlung passend hält. Das war ja die Sensation an der Entscheidung.
> Analogie (Recht) ? Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Die kochen auch nur mit Wasser




Ups - hab ich da was überlesen ?
Gleich nochmal gucken

edit: Ich verstehe das Urteil vor allem dahingehend daß das Institut die im ursprünglichen Vertrag genannten 3600.- DM haben wollte und eine Kündigung praktisch ausgeschlossen war. Und zu dieserr Rechtsfrage wurde der 656 analog angewandt. Das Gericht stellt auch darauf ab daß sich das Institut mit dem Begriff "Freizeitpartner" als Vertragsgegenstand um den 656 drücken wollte und hat dahingehend die Analogie bejaht.

Im Gegensatz dazu kann bei EP immer (in überschaubaren Abständen) gekündigt werden ohne daß danach noch Gebühren fällig werden

Der Hinweis auf BGHZ 112, 122 zielt so wie ich es verstehe auf Lockvogelangebote wie die im Urteil erwähnte Anzeide diser "Ines"
http://www.ra-kotz.de/partnervermittlungsvertrag_lockvogelangebot_sittenwidrigkeit.htm


----------



## swift7712 (12 November 2010)

*AW: Elitepartner*

Oh, das wird mir jetzt alles ein bisschen zu "technisch"... :-?
Das ist ein bisserl ein Paragraphendschungel.

Die Leute von EP haben in ihren Mahnungen auch schon mit Paragraphen um sich geworfen. Ich fand das zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon ein wenig seltsam. Geht eine angeblich seriöse Firma gleich so in die Offensive? Hätte gedacht, die verdienen sich auf vernünftige Art ihr Geld...


----------



## Teleton (12 November 2010)

*AW: Elitepartner*



Hippo schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das Urteil vor allem dahingehend daß...


Nach §656 BGB kann der Ehemakler seine Forderung nicht einklagen, eine Spezialität des deutschen Ehemäklerrechtes. Die Forderungen sind sog. unvollkommene Verbindlichkeiten (nach anderer Ansicht unklagbare Verbindlichkeiten).
Seit der oben genannten Entscheidung des BGH ist ständige Rechtsprechung, dass auch Partnervermittlungen obwohl sie keine Ehemäkler sind genauso behandelt werden und damit ebenfalls Ihre Forderungen nicht einklagen können.
Ob auch Onlinepartnervermittlungen unter diese Rechtsprechung fallen ist bisher soweit ersichtlich nicht gerichtlich entschieden. Ich sehe keinen Grund für eine abweichende Behandlung der Onlinevermittler.

Die spannende Frage ist , ob sich die Onlinevermittler ihr Geschäftsmodel durch eine negative Gerichtsentscheidung verhageln lassen wollen.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (12 November 2010)

*AW: Elitepartner*



Teleton schrieb:


> Ob auch Onlinepartnervermittlungen unter diese Rechtsprechung fallen ...


Bleibt in der Tat abzuwarten. Irgendwo steht bei solchen Angeboten immer in den AGB, dass es sich nicht um "echte" Partnervermittlung handelt sonder um die "Bereitstellung einer Datenbank". Außer den im Hintergrund laufenden Programmen wird auch niemand persönlich tätig sondern die Maschine stellt anhand der Profil-Datensätze passende Verbindungen her. Der jeweils ausgesuchte Kontakt wird technisch verquickt und jedes Profil bekommt eine automatisch generierte Nachricht. Dann liegt es in der Entscheidungsgewalt des Nachrichtenempfängers, ob er mit dem Inhaber des ausgewählten anderen Datensatzes kommunizieren will oder nicht.


----------



## Teleton (12 November 2010)

*AW: Elitepartner*

Was soll denn "echte" Partnervermittlung sein? Die Quote der schwarzen Schafe bei den Offlinevermittlern dürfte bei 90-95 % liegen. Wenn man dort den Vertrag erstmal unterzeichnet und gezahlt hat bekommt man einige Adressen die natürlich auch per Computer aus einem viel zu kleinen Datenbestand hochgewürgt werden. Kontakt muss man selbst herstellen. Danach bleibt man im "Vermittlungspool". Den Riesenunterschied zu automatischen Vorschlägen und einer Datenbank zum selbersuchen sehe ich nicht (außer den um den Faktor 50 geringeren Kosten der Onlinevermittler).


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (12 November 2010)

*AW: Elitepartner*

:gruebel: O.K, dem kann ich gerade noch so folgen.


----------



## Hippo (12 November 2010)

*AW: Elitepartner*



Teleton schrieb:


> ...(außer den um den Faktor 50 geringeren Kosten der Onlinevermittler).



... und den um den gleichen Faktor wahrscheinlich größeren Datenpool 


@Rüdiger 
und wie ich schon geschrieben habe - kostenpflichtig ist die Vermittlung ja nicht, nuuuuuuuur die technische Kontaktaufnahmemöglichkeit


----------



## jupp11 (12 Juli 2011)

http://www.ibusiness.de/aktuell/db/531093SUR.html


> * Die Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg hat gegen die Premium-Partnervermittlung ElitePartner  Klage beim Landgericht Hamburg eingereicht. Grund dafür ist Umgehung des Widerrufsrechts.*


http://www.vzhh.de/recht/113654/elitaerer-preis.aspx


----------



## Reducal (12 August 2012)

Elitepartner.de, ein Projekt der EliteMedianet


			
				Spiegel Wissen 2/2012 schrieb:
			
		

> Seit 2007 gehört die Firma zur Tomorrow Focus AG, einer Tochter von Burda in München





			
				GF im Interview schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben etwa 3,1 Millionen Profile, davon 47 Prozent Männer und 53 Prozent Frauen. Wenn also eine neue Frau dazukommt, matchen wir ihr Profil also auf rund 1,5 Millionen Profile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Bis zu 139,90 Euro kostet eine Monatsmitgliedschaft


----------



## jupp11 (24 Mai 2013)

http://www.vzbv.de/11537.htm


			
				vzbv 02.05.2013 schrieb:
			
		

> Kündigungsklausel von elitepartner.de unwirksam
> vzbv klagt erfolgreich gegen EliteMedianet GmbH
> 
> Nutzer der Partnerbörse elitepartner.de sind künftig besser vor unfairen Vertragsbedingungen geschützt. Der Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband (vzbv) hatte die EliteMedianet GmbH verklagt, weil mehrere Vertragsklauseln die Nutzer unangemessen benachteiligten. Das Landgericht Hamburg hat den Einwänden des vzbv nun stattgegeben.


----------

